# Non stim Pre workout suggestions



## Trump (Jul 23, 2018)

What do you guys use for a prework out? Preferably none stim


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2018)

Nothing......never have


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2018)

Get some test no ester drol Cialis and slin.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 23, 2018)

I used an otc pre workout drink, recently ive been using EC for pre workout though.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 23, 2018)

Tell us what you want out of your pwo.  Energy?  Pump?  Stamina?  Something else?
I've tried just about everything under the sun.  I have a pretty high tolerance and my body tends to adjust rather quickly to most about anything.  I try to avoid certain stims bc all they do is make me pee a LOT.  Right now I am taking Allmax Impact Igniter and it seems to work well.  But knowing my body, I'll probably get use to it quickly.  Nothing beats a few 200mg caffeine pills though or a nice 32 ounce black coffee.
In all reality, a good night sleep is the best thing for you.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 23, 2018)

I make coldbrew coffee - let it sit for a couple days in the fridge each batch so it's nice and saturated.


----------



## Trump (Jul 23, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Tell us what you want out of your pwo.  Energy?  Pump?  Stamina?  Something else?
> I've tried just about everything under the sun.  I have a pretty high tolerance and my body tends to adjust rather quickly to most about anything.  I try to avoid certain stims bc all they do is make me pee a LOT.  Right now I am taking Allmax Impact Igniter and it seems to work well.  But knowing my body, I'll probably get use to it quickly.  Nothing beats a few 200mg caffeine pills though or a nice 32 ounce black coffee.
> In all reality, a good night sleep is the best thing for you.



pump mainly


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> I make coldbrew coffee - let it sit for a couple days in the fridge each batch so it's nice and saturated.



Yum...yum....that’s the type of kind of coffee I drink only and LOVE...just had to say..but not me using to train:32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Jul 23, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get some test no ester drol Cialis and slin.


I took some MT2 once before bed then first thing in the morning a cialis and 50mg test base prework out hit the gym and had a great workout. But Jesus when I got home I was like a dog with 2 dicks the Mrs had to fight me off in the end. If anyone has a booty call that’s the combo to use


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 23, 2018)

I do jumping jacks without a jock strap


----------



## Viduus (Jul 23, 2018)

Trump said:


> pump mainly



Vasodilators. My BP meds give me killer pumps if I drink enough water and keep my rest times down. Cialis is supposed to do the same thing.

For cracked out stimulation - Mr. Hyde by a wide margin.

For a normal get-up-and-go I’ve gone back to plain ol’ C4. Tried a lot of things but that’s just the right amount of light caffeine. I really only use it when I work out early on Saturdays.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 23, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I do jumping jacks without a jock strap



You forgot to turn the webcam on. I paid $20 just to stare at a black screen...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been using Ignition Switch by Axe and Sledge lately. By far, my favorite pre workout. Second favorite is Ape Sh!t by Untamed Labs.

Axe and Sledge has a non stim pre workout called Fuel Pump that i'm waiting to arrive.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

Trump said:


> pump mainly


Drink a beer. No this not a joke


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Little caffeine from time to time. Usually nothing.


----------



## Jada (Jul 24, 2018)

Nothing
....


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2018)

24 oz coffee; home brewed for about 25 cents.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 25, 2018)

I’ve given up on them. They’re nothing like they were years ago, I remember doing 2 scoops and 20 mins later my hair tingled (which is crazy cuz I’m bald). 30 mins into my workout and it felt like there weren’t enough weights in the gym to lift. It was like straight up meth. Now preworkout doesn’t even raise my heart rate.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 25, 2018)

A cup of coffee. I want to be alert and focused; not manic and deranged.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 25, 2018)

I dont take any for the same reason i dont do blow....dont need it...have too much energy as it is...i think the only time im sitting still is when im tying flies or sleeping..


----------



## SwankyRon (Aug 23, 2018)

I like pre workout drinks, but it's not cheap 
So i use coffee before training in most cases


----------



## Bizzybone (Aug 25, 2018)

Post jym seems good if you don't want stim.


----------

